# Fast food does not make car go fast



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What a waste of a perfectly good cheeseburger.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100730...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3BvbGljZWNoZWVzZQ--


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe she thought giving her car fast food would give it the "runs"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow....doesn't she realize how valuable that cheeseburger was!?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

rubble rubble......


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

WHAT?!!! No FRIES?!!! Sheesh.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I can understand it if it was a cheeseburger from The Penguin or Pink's or even Brook's, but if it was a run of the mill fast food burger you have to wander what were they thinking...


----------

